# Breeder Referral - Arizona and or California



## Skelley (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to these forums, first of all, thank you so much for having a community database like this one. I am very pleased to have access to this. 

Secondly I am probably going to ask the number 1 question asked in this section. I need Referrals for Breeders in Arizona or California. 

Here is what I want out of our new family member.
-Protective
-Trainable
-No aggression issues
-Healthy and sound bloodlines
-Warranties
-Health Checks
-Comes from a reputable breeder
-Lineage papers
-Our new GS will be a member of the family, not used for show, perhaps agility or sports but mainly just a member of our family. 

I have researched breeders and looked at websites but the more I see the more I wonder how I am going to possibly decide who to go through. I am concerned about choosing the right one or choosing someone who I will write up a bad review about later on. I know what to look for, what to ask for, what looks suspicious... but referrals and personal experiences seem the best defense against a bad breeder and the best road to finding a good one.(As long as the person your talking too is knowledgeable as well.)

Thank you for your time. I look forward to hearing your responses.


----------



## Skelley (Nov 25, 2011)

*Please ignore first post, since I cannot edit it any further. Please view this next post for full question. Thank you.*

Hello,
I am new to these forums, first of all, thank you so much for having a community database like this one. I am very pleased to have access to this. I have a large multi part question that I really have not been able to get answers for. I appreciate all your help. 

*Part 1: *
I need Referrals for Breeders in Arizona or California. 

Here is what I want out of our new family member.
-Protective
-Trainable
-No aggression issues
-Healthy and sound bloodlines
-Warranties
-Health Checks
-Comes from a reputable breeder
-Lineage papers
-Our new GS will be a member of the family, not used for show, perhaps agility or sports but mainly just a member of our family. 

I have researched breeders and looked at websites but the more I see the more I wonder how I am going to possibly decide who to go through. I am concerned about choosing the right one or choosing someone who I will write up a bad review about later on. I know what to look for, what to ask for, what looks suspicious... but referrals and personal experiences seem the best defense against a bad breeder and the best road to finding a good one.(As long as the person your talking too is knowledgeable as well.)

*Part 2:*
Do colors mean anything when it comes to bloodlines such as tan and black vs red and black or the more marbled colors and or whites? I am curious how if at all they may affect the breed. If there are colors I should stay away from.

*Part 3:*
What is the difference between an American Bloodline and a German Bloodline. Is it personal preference or are their genuine qualities not found in one that are found in the other?

*Part 4:*
Ideal age to get a GS from a breeder? Many times I see these cute cuddly pictures of GS puppies at 3-4 weeks going home with their families and then many other times I see that the breeders wont let the pup go home until 7 weeks. Is it normal for them to hold the puppy for 7 weeks? Is it for examinations and training? Do you recommend socializing with your puppy before 7 weeks? 

*Part 5:*
I read - German Shepherd Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The Kennel Club is currently embroiled in a dispute with German Shepherd breed clubs about the issue of soundness in the show-strain breed.[44] The show-strains have been bred with an extremely sloping back that causes poor gait and disease in the hind legs. Working-pedigree lines, such as those in common use as service dogs, generally retain the traditional straight back of the breed and do not suffer these problems to the same extent. The debate was catalyzed when the issue was raised in the BBC documentary, Pedigree Dogs Exposed, which said that critics of the breed describe it as "half dog, half frog". An orthopedic vet remarked on footage of dogs in a show ring that they were "not normal".
> The Kennel Club's position is that "this issue of soundness is not a simple difference of opinion, it is the fundamental issue of the breed’s essential conformation and movement."[44] The Kennel Club has decided to retrain judges to penalize dogs suffering these problems.[45] It is also insisting on more testing for hemophilia and hip dysplasia, other common problems with the breed.
> Breed clubs have typically responded that they feel they are being vilified for issues they were already aware of and attempting to address before the media storm erupted.[46]


Should this be a concern when looking for a GS now?


Thank you for your time. I look forward to hearing your responses.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have heard nothing but good about Grand Canyon K9 in Arizona and TrueHaus in California. I don't know them personally or have experience with any of their dogs. 

In general the "marbled color" (call it sable please) belongs to the working line dogs, while the traditional saddle-back black and tans or black and reds belong to the show lines. Blacks can be either. Whites are technically considered a fault under the AKC, so most reputable breeders of White GSDs show under the auspices of the UKC. Some people are lobbying to make them a separate breed altogether. Most whites are either show or pet lines.

The ideal age to get a puppy from a breeder is at least 8 weeks. In many places it is illegal to sell them sooner. I believe this may be the case in California. 

As far as orthopedic soundness, make sure that your puppy's parents have hip and elbow certifications from the OFA, SV or Penn Hip. 

On the German vs. American issue: There are three broad "lines" of German Shepherds. German Working Line, German Show Line, and American Show Line. American pet lines are a subset of American show. In general people who want to do serious sport or work go with German Working Lines or sometimes German Show. You can get a great pet from any of the lines. On average the working lines tend to have more drive and energy and "need a job" more so than the show lines, but this is certainly not the case with every example of the lines. You can get a great pet and companion from any of the lines. Find a quality responsible breeder, communicate what you're looking for, and get him/her to choose the puppy whose energy level, drive level, and personality meets your needs.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Some breeders you can look into that I have NOT specifically dealt with, but have looked into personally for one reason or another. I won't go so far as to say I'd buy a dog from any of them because I haven't done as much research as I'd normally do to make a recommendation, but I like all of their breeding programs at least on the surgace.

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels
Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment
Czech German Shepherd Dogs from Alpine K9
Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Alpine K9 is high on my list of future breeders. Hans breeds czech dogs and stands behind them. He is in Arizona.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm probably going to get my first GSD from this breeder. I want to go down and meet their dogs here before too long. 
Welcome to VOM HAUS MUNSINGER DUNN

Then their sister breeder. (For lack of better terms).
Scales Arizona German Shepherds

If I decide to go with working lines, I was considering these two, but I'm really leaning more toward showlines. I'd have to look more at Dragon, but thinking I'm going to go with GSL.
Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line

Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

GSDElsa said:


> Some breeders you can look into that I have NOT specifically dealt with, but have looked into personally for one reason or another. I won't go so far as to say I'd buy a dog from any of them because I haven't done as much research as I'd normally do to make a recommendation, but I like all of their breeding programs at least on the surgace.
> 
> German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels
> Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment
> ...


1. Witmer Tyson. Know her, have seen her dogs, have seen her personally work, train and title dogs. I had a dog from another breeder and Randy was the best support. Very black and white. Imports, breeds for police and does all the k9 training, continued training for street, bomb, narcotic in the Bay Area. The example of how a club should be - support everyone, teach everyone not only sch, but ring training, breed survey, how to run a trial and show.

2. Adlerstein. Know her, but have not met. Talked on the phone with her; have mutual friends. Have seen very nice dogs from her kennel. Anne is like Randy. She knows her stuff, shows how it is rather than talk about it. Excellent helper. Very approachable, knows lines and what they really produce rather than repeating what people have said.

3. True Haus; Have not seen any dogs from them and do not know them.

4. Alpine K9. Have not seen any dogs from them and do not know them.But, have talked to Hans about pedigrees and what dogs he has seen and worked.

5. Ajay Singh. Know Ajay, as he is a member of Randy's club. Saw dogs from him a few years ago, where trained and competed. Nice. Saw 1 dog with Randy Burmer at the AWDF and Nationals this year aswell.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9


I'll go ahead and say that this probably is not someone I would ever consider recommending. They have what--one titled dog out of all of their dogs they are breeding? Unless their website is grossly incorrect, I would move on. Also bothers me that they are marketing the "100% Czech" tag line on the front of their website (and not all their dogs are 100% Czech!).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

True Haus and von Sontausen are two breeders I know well and can recommend; however, they both breed working lines, which tend to be high energy and need a job to do. That doesn't mean they don't make good pets--I have two Sontausen dogs and they are my companions--but you need to make sure you are able to manage the energy and drive of a working dog! Working lines tend to be stable in temperament and very trainable, and of course are excellent for any type of sport you wish to participate in.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> I'll go ahead and say that this probably is not someone I would ever consider recommending. They have what--one titled dog out of all of their dogs they are breeding? Unless their website is grossly incorrect, I would move on. Also bothers me that they are marketing the "100% Czech" tag line on the front of their website (and not all their dogs are 100% Czech!).


That's pretty much what I was thinking, but their website is hard to read and kind of scrambled around all over the place, so I assumed there might be something on their dogs somewhere among the pages; I haven't really looked hard into them.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

In California recommend True Haus. They offer working lines and can pick a puppy for you based on your needs. They breed some of the finest looking dogs to boot too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

I recommend Lundborg-land German Shepherds in Pinon Hills, California. All German lines and, yep, DNA is done. Have a look at her site. Gorgeous, healthy dogs. I have a Lundborg dog an she is not only gorgeous but very intelligent. Great temperament. 
She became a hearing alert dog at 2 yrs old


----------



## Remione1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in Mesa, Arizona & own 2 True Haus females. I would recommend them to anyone. I did my research on local kennels & and decided to drive 14hrs each way, both times, to pick up my girls.


----------

